# June 25 Pick up:)



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

rayainsw said:


> Excellent trip log -
> what was the hotel you stayed at in Sirmione?
> Thanks!
> - Ray
> ED in September...


Hotel Ideal. Its virtually next door to the entrance of the ruins. Its not fancy but is immaculate and clean. Be warned that the rooms have no clock or alarm. We did not bring a phone or watch so when we went to the front desk that first night to request a clock the language barriergot in the way. The nice old lady thought we were asking the time. The next morning we spoke wit the one english speaking lady and she laughed when she explained to the old lady that we had been asking for a clock the night before They did give us a clock at that point


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. We got a puppy golden retriever yesterday and I've been the one doing all the work the past 24 hours. I'm running on a couple hours sleep at this point. I got the puppy sleeping, and the 7 year old sitting in the pen quiet. The 13 year old is at camp and the wife is running our errands. A moment of peace

Uploaded the Sirmione video and will note the URL here and up above in the Sirmione post. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Great Video - you should have stopped for some gelato.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Day six, Verona completed. 

seven and eight to come New puppy is taking more time that I thought...but sooo worth it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome, glad your having fun. Nice video!


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

day seven done Will try to get day 8 tomorrow.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Coming up on 4 months since pickup and am still suffering withdrawals 

I find myself running the numbers to see if I can convince the wife that we need a third 'fun' car. Not having much luck at all!

Love the car but commuting 140 miles a day, 5 days a week, in it just doesn't compare to the open roads of Europe. BMW knows what its doing with this program. Another brand is going to have to seriously 'wow' me in order to pull me away from a Euro Delivery from now on.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Just wanted to bring this thread back to page one for the individual asking about Lake Garda. Days 2-5 spent some time in Sirmione on Lake Garda, or driving around the lake.


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow!

My pickup is also on June 25 and arriving back home on the 4th of July.

Thanks for getting this thread back :thumbup:


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Revived again for person asking about lake garda and verona. Regarding verona, we really like our hotel. Easy to access by car, street parking, and very close to city center for walking. Think it was a best western? Pictures are earlier in thread.


----------

